# wheels



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

Ok the other day I got up an I noticed my brother was washing my car in the drive way I was supprized because he cant even clean his own car. Well long story short he was cleaning my rims and they are chrome with black plastic on it well the stuff he used not sure because he threw it away before I could read the back. the black plastic black paint ran on the chrome and it bubbled the chrome. I am making him buy me new rims and I think all black rims look really nice on my car I have no idea what to look for any one have any ideas??
confusedconfused


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

Go all chrome, it looks great on any color. Plus you don't have to pay the extra $$ for them since your brother is covering the cost.


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

ya chrome does look nice and he is paying for them hehe:lol:


----------

